# Robin Williams - How golf was invented



## tomkatlin (Apr 28, 2007)

We all know how golf was invented but apparently Robin Williams thinks LOTS of scotch was involved. Check out the video: zoobat.com » Blog Archive » Robin Williams - How Golf Was Invented 

TK

Just got a new set of Nike Ignite Irons. Anyone tried them?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Only a comedian could get the whole premise for golf absolutely correct.


----------



## tomkatlin (Apr 28, 2007)

I agree with you completely. It cracks me up each time I see it!! :laugh: 

TK


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

My mom's side of the family is almost 100% Irish, and I'd have to say that's probably about right.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I believe every word! At least... every word I could understand... :dunno:


----------

